
HarmonyOS - pjmlp
https://www.harmonyos.com/en/home/
======
square_usual
This is really burying the lede. The news here is that Huawei will be building
phones with Harmony OS, the first of which will come next year:
[https://www.reuters.com/article/us-huawei-tech-harmony-
idUSK...](https://www.reuters.com/article/us-huawei-tech-harmony-
idUSKBN261143)

